# Suche Glühbirne



## Lenhard (13. Juli 2005)

Halo alle zusammen, 

ich bins mal wieder, und ich habe wiedereinmal das Problem, dass ich etwas nicht finde, und zwar suche ich ein Bild einer Glühbirne und sie sollte mindestens die größe von 1000px x 1000px haben.
Hat jemand von euch zufällig soetwas auf dem PC? ...da ich es in Google niergenswo finden kann, frage ich hier an.

Ich hoffe das gehört in diesen Bereich hier.
Mfg Lenny


----------



## Nino (13. Juli 2005)

Die Größe entspricht zwar nicht deinen Vorstellungen aber vielleicht hilft es dir trotzdem weiter.


----------

